# bulgar wheat...what can i use it for?



## htc (Oct 27, 2004)

I bought some bulgar wheat from the bulk section of my grocery store...not sure what I can make with it other than tabbouleh...can someone help?  Thx!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 27, 2004)

lots of pilaf recipes that use rice can be adapted for bulgar - actually, you can think of bulgar as a substitute for rice where it is acceptable for the dish (or meal) to have the slightly more assertive flavor of bulgar. Are you looking for specific recipes or just more general suggestions?


----------



## Konditor (Oct 28, 2004)

2½ cups cooked bulgar
2 medium carrots, thinly sliced
2 ribs celery, thinly sliced
2 cups each cauliflower & broccoli flowerets
4 fl. oz. water
2 Tb honey
½ cup sesame seeds
2 Tb Tamari soy sauce
butter

Put vegetables in skillet, cover with water & honey, and steam over low heat, covered of course, for 10 minutes.  

Meanwhile, pantoast sesame seeds until they start to pop.  Stir the tamari & sesame seeds into the vegetable mixture, taking care not to break the vegetable pieces.

To serve: Spoon the bulgar into a serving dish, cover with vegetable mixture, and dot with sweet butter.


----------



## luvs (Oct 28, 2004)

please excuse my spelling if it's wrong, but how about tabbouleh (bulgur wheat salad)?
it makes a unique side dish, too... just cook it in some chicken broth for a nice variant.


----------



## htc (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks for the response!  I am just looking for general info.  I poked around at my cookbooks and the web and saw that most things pointed to making tabbouleh.  Was wondering if there's anything else it can be used for.  I've never cooked with bulgar wheat.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 29, 2004)

I like bulgar - it is very versatile. Most people think of it for tabbouleh or rice pilafs - here are some different recipes.  The first makes an excellent dessert or breakfast, the second is a very tasty alternative to a burger.

Maple Bulgar Pilaf
1 c Apple juice 
1/2 ts Cinnamon 
1/2 c Bulgar 
1/2  Apple, skinned, cored and chopped 
1/4 c Golden raisins 
1/4 c Nuts, chopped (walnuts, pecans, almonds)
2 tb Maple syrup

1.In a small saucepan, combine apple juice and cinnamon; bring to a boil over high heat. 
2.Stir in bulgar and reduce to low; simmer covered for 10 minutes until the liquid is absorbed by the bulgar but is a little tender and chewy. 
3.Remove saucepan from heat and let stand for 5 minutes covered. Stir in apples, raisins, nuts, and syrup. Serve hot. 

Bulgar Burgers
4 c Water 
2 c Bulgar 
2 tb Oil 
1  Onion, diced 
2  Beets, grated 
2  Carrots, diced 
1/2  Head cabbage, chopped fine 
3 tb Tamari 
1 ts Garlic powder 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.In a large pot, heat the water to a boil. Add the bulgar, reduce heat, and cook for 20 minutes, until the bulga is soft and the water is absorbed. Set aside.
2.Heat the oil in a large skillet, over medium-high heat; add the onions and saute for 3 minutes. Add the beets, carrots and cabbage, and saute for several minutes more until vegetables are soft. Add the seasonings. 
3.Remove from heat and combine with the bulghur. Shape the mixture into burgers. Place on oiled cookie sheet, and bake for 25 minutes; turn over and bake for another 25 minutes.  Serve with buns and other burger accompaniments.


----------



## Darkstream (Oct 30, 2004)

You do not need to "make" anything from it.

Just use it as a starch vegetable as you would rice.

It is used mainly as a rice alternative (like couscous) throughout the midle east.

Try it with a lamb, tomato, aubergine and chick pea tagine.


----------



## htc (Nov 14, 2004)

I finally got around to using my bulgar wheat yesterday, big hit!!  Thanks for the help


----------

